# Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...



## Duquesa86 (6. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

bis die Tage haben meine Kleinen immer gerne Futter angenommen. Seit ich aber statt der Papp-Sticks (die sie mehr ausgespuckt als gefressen haben) das gute Koi-Futter (3 mm) und den Futterring habe, scheinen sie keinen Appetit mehr zu haben. Irgendwie ist es nicht mehr interessant. Was meint ihr, soll ich das Füttern einstellen?


----------



## Schwatze (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Hallo Gabi,

ist bei mir genau so,
das liegt an den Wassertemperaturen.
Hast Du mal gemessen, ich hatte gestern 14°C Wassertemperatur.
Mach dir keine Gedanken weiter, das ist alles normal.
Versuche es mit ganz kleinen Portionen oder stelle das Füttern ganz ein,
bis es etwas wärmer wird.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*



> bis es etwas wärmer wird.


ich fürchte, das wird noch Mooooonate dauern


----------



## Butterfly (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Hallo Gabi!
Was für ein Futter verwdest du?
Zu dieser Zeit ist Weizenkeim angereichert mit Fischöl das beste, da die Fische Fettreserven für den Winter/Überwinterung brauchen. Wie ist deine Wassertemperatur?
Das sie nicht fressen wird wahrscheinlich an der bei dir niedriegen Wassertemperatur liegen.
MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Schwatze (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*



danyvet schrieb:


> ich fürchte, das wird noch Mooooonate dauern



das ist nur ein kleines Kälteloch, es kommen auch noch schöne Tage,
warte es ab
Du wirst sehen, wir bekommen einen schönen September und Oktober,
nach diesen verhunsten August.
Wir  "sprechen" uns wieder.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Chrima (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Hoffentlich, wird es wieder etwas wärmer,
muß noch meine Seerosen ausdünnen, aber das Wasser ist mir einfach zu kalt.
Meine Fische wollen auch nicht mehr so fressen. 

LG Tina


----------



## Schwatze (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Hallo,

das war aber auch eigenartig, schlagartig, von heute auf morgen,
das die Fische aufgehört haben zu fressen.

Nun hat man es auch im Radio verkündet,
das wir einen heißen Herbst bekommen sollen.
Na da bin ich ja gespannt, schön wäre es ja.



Gruß Lutz


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Ich glaube, das mit dem heißen Herbst bezieht sich nicht aufs Wetter, sondern auf die Politik


----------



## Schwatze (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Hallo Dany,

das habe ich im eigentlichen Sinne auf das Wetter bezogen, aber wenn es in der Politik
auch etwas heißer zur Debatte gehen würde, wäre das gar nicht mal so übel.
Wann werden unsere  Damen und Herren im Reich der Gesetze etwas schlauer und machen
endlich Nägel mit Köpfen.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen ...Kasperletheater.

Viele Grüße nach Wien
Lutz


----------



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

[OT]bei uns wirds auf jeden Fall ein heißer Herbst, es brodelt jetzt schon die Gerüchteküche, dass unsere Studis wieder heftig protestieren werden. Und außerdem haben wir am 10.10. Gemeinderatswahlen (Landtag?) [/OT]


----------



## Duquesa86 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Hab am Samstag das letzte mal die Temperatur gemessen und da waren es noch 17 Grad an der Oberfläche. Jetzt dürfte es bissle kälter sein. Ich dachte, man soll ab 8 Grad nicht mehr füttern.

Mein Futter ist von Koi-Spirit (Basisfutter 3 mm) und sie sind da ganz schön drauf los gegangen, habe es erst kürzlich gekauft. Aber nach der 4., 5. Fütterung gucken sie es nicht mehr an - komisch. Bestimmt liegt es an der Temperatur. Ist es eigentlich egal, ob ich mal fütter oder nicht, oder mehr oder weniger - müssen die das Futter nicht regelmäßig bekommen?


----------



## löwchen (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Bei meinen Fischen ist es ähnlich mit dem Futter. Die Sticks werden nur noch zögerlich gefressen und sogar die Seidenraupen und Gammarus stehen nicht mehr so hoch im Kurs. Aber wenn ich meine Hand ins Wasser tauche, sind immer alle sofort da und schauen nach was es so gibt. Ich denke, dass sich die Fische so langsam auf den Winter einstellen.


----------



## andreas1704 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Meine Fische haben keinen Hunger mehr...*

Ich weiß nicht was mit meinen Fischen ist, aber die fressen wie verrückt. Ich füttere noch 4 mal am Tag. Wahrscheinlich wissen sie das es kalt wird und holen sich Fettreserven


----------

